# Another George Britnell carb........



## Ian823478 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi all
This is my first post so apologies if it's in the wrong place or displays badly!
I have just got my first 4 stroke model engine going, thanks to George's carb.
EDIT!!
Of course I meant Chuck Fellows' carb! Sorry to both Chuck and George.... So much great information and experience on one site. I don't think I can edit the thread title.

 I added a downstream throttle which others may well have done.

The throttle is just a filed down bolt.
The throttle is controlled by a governor, the model is loosely based on a 1hp air cooled ruston hornsby we had when I was a kid, at a third scale.
OK guys, help - I'm uploading pics from my pc, how do I put them in the text rather than at the end?


----------



## Cogsy (Aug 5, 2016)

To insert them in text you can host the pics on another site (like photobucket, etc.) then insert the image code within the text where you want it. Easier than it sounds but I don't know if you can do such a thing if you're uploading images direct to the site.


----------



## Ian823478 (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks Cogsy - I tried to use photobucket but it was so slow I lost the will........
Heres a link to a vid on dropbox, but the quality on dropbox seems poor unless you download the vid first.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9j9eysunjk88e70/RHvid1.mp4?dl=0

The engine body and flywheels were cast from scrap aluminium, with a groove in the flywheel filled with lead to give some weight.
I'm using a Jan Ridders Blokker ignition system.

Ian


----------



## Cogsy (Aug 6, 2016)

Very nice. Runs great.

Personally I like YouTube for hosting videos - it's just so easy to copy & paste the address of the video into a post and it embeds itself in the thread.


----------



## Ian823478 (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks for that Al, I'll see if I can manage to open an account there!
Below is a flyer for the original engine. I got this and some scale drawings from Ray Hooley at http://www.oldengine.org/members/ruston/. Ray has a load of Ruston & Hornsby stuff and could even tell me where, when and who bought our engine new ( in 1929).
I remember my Dad hooking it up to a sawbench when he built our greenhouse.
Ian


----------

